# Kann man Iterator nur mit LinkedList und ArrayList verbinden?



## babuschka (25. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
ich habe eine Frage und zwar möchte ich wissen, ob ich den Iterator nur mit LinkedList und mit ArrayList kombinieren kann, damit davon die Elemente ausgegeben werden? Oder geht auch z.B. dass ich den Iterator mit HashMap, HashSet, etc. verbinde? Vielen Dank!


----------



## maki (25. Jan 2010)

Nein und Ja.

Trail: Collections (The Java™ Tutorials)


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2010)

verbinden ist schlecht ausgedrückt, aber ja, auch ein Set und eine Map bieten Iteratoren an,
bei der Map indirekt, du bekommst z.B. ein Key-Set, also ein Set, und ein Set hat Iterator


----------

